# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Microsoft Software Updates

## Shu_b

Может кому пригодяться обновления softvare от MS. 
(к данному типу обновлений меньше внимания чем к security update, но они бывают так же полезны)

http://www.ixbt.com/news/soft/index.shtml?news112956id
*Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для операционных систем семейства Windows, которое исправляет работу, а также добавляет следующие возможности в Web Folders:*
    * Поддержку Secure Socket Layers (SSL) с пользовательскими сертификатами;
    * Поддержку non-ASCII символов;
    * Поддержку дополнительных возможностей системы безопасности. 
Обновление для англоязычных систем можно получить тут http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...892211-ENU.exe (1,7 Мб). 


*Так же перевыпущен сервис пак 2 для компонента MS Office Visio 2002*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
File Name: Visio2002-KB830242-FullFile-ENU.EXE
Download Size: 46855 KB
Date Published: 1/25/2005

ps: Маленькое уточнение... он перевыпущен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Может кому пригодиться.

***
*Internet Security and Acceleration (ISA) Server 2004 Standard Edition Service Pack 1 (SP1)*
Internet Security and Acceleration (ISA) Server 2004 Standard Edition Service Pack 1 (SP1) offers updates and improvements to ISA Server 2004 Standard Edition.
Download Size: 12 KB - 6709 KB
Date Published: 2/28/2005
Version: 2163.213
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

*Visual Studio .NET 2002 SP1*
This download installs Service Pack 1 for Microsoft Visual Studio .NET 2002
File Name: VS7.0sp1-KB837234-X86.exe
Download Size: 84444 KB
Date Published: 3/1/2005
Version: 7.0.9955
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft: Windows Installer v.3.1* http://www.ixbt.com/news/news.php?id=117055
Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новую версию Windows Installer v.3.1, приложения для установки программного обеспечения и конфигурационного сервиса для операционных систем Windows 2000/XP/2003. 

Новая версия, в отличие от ранее выпущенной, включает в себя несколько исправлений. 

Windows Installer v.3.1 доступен по следующим адресам: 
Русская версия (2,5 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...8-de776fd4138c
Английская версия (2,5 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## Shu_b

*Windows Messenger v.5.1.0680* http://www.ixbt.com/news/news.php?id=117112
Корпорация Microsoft завершила процесс тестирования новой версии интернет-пейджера Windows Messenger ( http://www.microsoft.com/windows/messenger/ru/ ) для операционных систем Windows 2000/XP, позволяющего пользователям обмениваться сообщениями и файлами посредством трех сервисов (MSN .NET, Exchange IM и RealTime Communication Server).

Скачать Windows Messenger v.5.1.0680 под Windows 2000/XP/2003 можно по следующим адресам: 
Английская версия (7,1 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/windows/messenger/default.asp
Русская версия (7,2 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/windows/mes...u/download.asp

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft: обновление для Windows XP (KB896626)* http://www.ixbt.com/news/news.php?id=117104
Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для своей популярной операционной системы Windows XP SP2. 
Обновление для системы Windows XP (KB896626) 

Это обновление для Windows XP с Service Pack 2 исправляет ошибку, появляющуюся при работе DirectShow TV при просмотре потокового видео Digital Video Broadcasting (DVB). Патчи доступны по следующим адресам: 
Русская версия (601 Кб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...d-28251f9c50a5
Английская версия (595 Кб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## Yurik35

Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для своих плееров Windows Media Player версий 9 и 10, которое исправляет ошибку с неправильным отображением цветов при воспроизведении видео в формате MPEG4.
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...81-x86-enu.exe

----------


## Палыч

> Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для своих плееров Windows Media Player версий 9 и 10, которое исправляет ошибку с неправильным отображением цветов при воспроизведении видео в формате MPEG4.
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...81-x86-enu.exe


Увы и ах... Это только для англоязычной винды....

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft: обновление для Windows XP (KB894391)* 
Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новое обновление операционной системы Windows XP SP2.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894391

Установите это обновление, чтобы решить проблему, в результате которой может появляться сообщение об ошибке «Общий процесс хоста» после установки обновления системы безопасности MS05-012 или не отображаться имена файлов вложений в сообщениях в формате RTF. Патчи доступны по следующим адресам:
Русская версия (2,0 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...9-afad4e049c48
Английская версия (2,0 Мб) http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1* 
Корпорация Microsoft разместила на своём сайте первый пакет обновлений для .NET Framework 1.1. В нём исправляется несколько десятков недочётов, список которых мы и приводим далее...

818776 FIX: На унаследованных формах Windows изменяется расположение элементов управления837522 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "E_INVALIDARG" при создании экземпляра обслуживаемого компонента .NET836989 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Исключение безопасности" при запуске пользовательского кода, основанного на .NET Framework 1.1, в среде с частичным доверием835405 FIX: При использовании .NET Framework 1.1 после изменения столбца и последующей прокрутки элемент управления DataGrid ошибочно сообщает номер строки835847 FIX: Пользовательские элементы управления Windows Forms не распечатываются и не отображаются в окне предварительного просмотра обозревателя Internet Explorer829986 FIX: При упаковке COM - COM+ зарегистрированные аргументы обрабатываются с ошибками828884 FIX: Приложение .NET Framework, созданное с помощью Visual Studio .NET 2003 и содержащее объект MSChart, работает слишком медленно828295 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Исключение безопасности: индекс PermissionToken не соответствует индексу m_unrestrictedPermSet"825680 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Недостаточно памяти" при наличии большого объема свободной памяти823473 Приложение Visual Basic .NET, содержащее команду ReDim, аварийно завершает работу823445 FIX: При работе клиентов Client Activated Object, связанных с помощью средства Soapsuds.exe, возникают сбои и появляется сообщение об ошибке десериализации823201 FIX: Быстродействие приложений COM+ снижается при создании объекта, использующего атрибут SynchronizationAttribute818982 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "COMException - несоответствие типа" при передаче параметра VARIANT из управляемого кода817703 Объединенный пакет исправлений 818981, 818982 и 822878 для .NET Framework 1.1813340 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "System.NullReferenceException: в экземпляре объекта не задана ссылка на объект" при включении оптимизации JIT c использованием типа float811672 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Необработанное исключение" при запуске приложений, содержащих корректный код на языке C839616 FIX: В элементах управления "Поле со списком" при изменении текста с помощью свойства Text не изменяется значение свойства SelectedIndex839424 FIX: При добавлении членов группы с помощью пространства имен .NET Framework System.DirectoryServices уменьшается размер группы839289 FIX: При использовании класса .NET Framework System.Security.Cryptography.RSACryptoServiceProvi  der повреждается куча GC839047 FIX: В Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 при передаче объектов COM в качестве параметра типа VARIANT возникает утечка памяти838301 FIX: При передаче средству Csc.exe большого количества ссылок на файлы не порождаются события WMI837634 FIX: На планшетных компьютерах под управлением Windows XP Tablet PC Edition приложение перестает отвечать на запросы при открытии большого числа диалоговых окон с помощью Visual Studio .NET837033 FIX: В обозревателе Internet Explorer не удается загрузить сборку .NET Framework836798 FIX: Приложение, созданное с помощью .NET Framework 1.1, зависает при загрузке сборок836612 FIX: При редактировании унаследованных форм Windows с помощью Visual Studio .NET 2003 уменьшается размер форм835480 FIX: В приложениях .NET Framework 1.1 Windows Forms при изменении размера столбца неправильно перерисовывается элемент управления DataGrid835361 FIX: В .NET Framework 1.1 элемент управления DataGrid остается видимым после присвоения свойству Visible значения False834672 FIX: При вызове метода PerformanceCounter.NextValue снижается производительность многопоточного приложения834608 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Несколько элементов управления с одинаковым ID" при динамическом добавлении к web-формам кэшированных пользовательских элементов управления834104 На многопроцессорных компьютерах приложения ASP.NET, использующие класс ArrayList, аварийно завершают работу в .NET Framework833326 BUG: В .NET Framework 1.1 не ограничивается размер таблицы хэша832705 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке при использовании определенных сочетаний клавиш с элементом управления DataGrid832597 FIX: При запуске приложений .NET Framework появляется сообщение об ошибке приложения в файле Vbc.exe или Csc.exe831730 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "InvalidOperationException ... Недопустимо большой коэффициент загрузки" при использовании коллекции Hashtable831263 FIX: Снижение производительности при больших значениях счетчика # Induced GC в приложениях Windows Forms831150 Сообщение об ошибке "Состояние отображения для этой страницы неверно" содержит недостаточно данных для устранения неполадок830789 FIX: В .NET Framework 1.1 при использовании в web-службах метода удаленного вызова процедур (RPC), имя которого содержит знак дефиса, не обрабатывается свойство RequestElementName класса SoapRpcMethodAttribute830698 FIX: Сборка не содержит включенных атрибутов829977 При запуске COM+ 1.0 на компьютере под управлением Windows 2000 с пакетом обновления 4 (SP4) возникает утечка памяти829615 FIX: В .NET Framework 1.1 при обновлении источника данных перекрывающиеся формы, содержащие элемент управления DataGrid, перемещаются на передний план828943 FIX: Вызов COM-взаимодействия возвращает ошибочное значение HRESULT828099 FIX: В приложениях, созданных с помощью .NET Framework 1.1, в элементе управления DataGrid неверно сортируются данные827801 FIX: В Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 дважды возникает событие Page_Load827558 FIX: Библиотека IEHost обращается к порту 80 в случаях, когда обозреватель Internet Explorer привязан к другому порту827210 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Исключение System.ExecutionEngineException в неизвестном модуле"827035 FIX: ASP.NET перестает отвечать при выполнении приложением недействительных операций826981 FIX: Появление сообщения о возникновении исключения при обращении к свойству RTF элемента управления RichTextBox826945 FIX: Нажатие клавиш ALT+TAB не перемещает исходное окно на передний план, если родительская форма содержит элемент управления ToolTip826497 На форме Windows, содержащей элементы управления TextBox и ComboBox, не отображается раскрывающееся меню826368 При использовании старых версий оснащенных сборок не удается породить сообщения WMI825082 Появление ошибки NullReferenceException при использовании комбинированных перечислений FlagsAttribute в элементах управления ASP.NET824680 Элемент управления PhoneCall не работает должным образом, если в телефонном номере присутствует знак "+"824336 FIX: Пользовательские счетчики производительности не передают данные инструментарию WMI823274 FIX: В проектах Visual Studio .NET 2003 возникает нарушение прав доступа, если переменная окружения DEVPATH указывает на папку в сети823140 FIX: В управляемых приложениях, выполняющих вызовы COM к COM+, возникает нарушение прав доступа822734 FIX: После обновления программного обеспечения до версии .NET Framework 1.1 не отображаются элементы управления ValidationSummary (Validator)821536 FIX: Возникновение исключения System.ArgumentException при создании формы Windows, унаследованной от формы, содержащей элемент управления dataset821349 FIX: Средства проверки правильности сценария не обнаруживают символы с кодом 0, содержащиеся в адресе URL821157 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Приложение сервера недоступно" при запросе страницы ASP.NET в случаях, когда библиотека DLL загружена в адресное пространство 0x33A20000821155 Фоновая пакетная компиляция приводит к зависанию при исчерпании пула потоков820743 FIX: Счетчики производительности ASP.NET не обрабатывают более 113 загруженных доменов AppDomains819792 FIX: В Visual Studio .NET 2003 при вызове метода IVsaEngine.Close из кода JScript вызывается метод GC.Collect818803 Ошибки, устраняемые пакетом исправлений для .NET Framework 1.1 ASP.NET811532 FIX: Средство Aximp.exe (Windows Forms ActiveX Control Importer) неверно обрабатывает значения по умолчанию823030 FIX: Элемент управления DataGrid приведен в соответствие с разделом 508 стандарта Rehabilitation Act Amendments от 1998 года833612 FIX: В .NET Framework 1.1 в файле Smartnav.js при вызове метода AppendChild с параметром Null появляется сообщение об ошибке "Недопустимый указатель Code: 0"829487 FIX: При нажатии клавиш SHIFT+СТРЕЛКА ВНИЗ элемент управления DataGrid теряет фокус829585 FIX: Рабочий процесс ASP.NET вызывает высокую загрузку процессора, если ASP.NET содержит удаленный сервер836092 Клиенты WML получают два экземпляра коллекции QueryString, задаваемой свойством Form.Action834280 FIX: В .NET Framework 1.1 использование метода, параметру которого по умолчанию присваивается значение null, вызывает ошибку NullReferenceException833050 FIX: Появление сообщения об ошибке "Индекс находился вне границ массива" в Visual Studio .NET в случаях, когда драйвер ODBC не поддерживает функцию SQLGetInfo(SQL_SEARCH_PATTERN_ESCAPE)
Поддерживаемые операционные системы: TabletPC, Windows 2000, Windows 2000 Advanced Server, Windows 2000 Professional Edition, Windows 2000 Server, Windows 2000 SP2, Windows 2000 SP3, Windows 2000 SP4, Windows 98, Windows 98 SE, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003 SP1 for Itanium, Windows Server 2003 Datacenter Edition for 64-Bit, Windows Server 2003 Datacenter x64 Edition, Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition for Itanium, Windows Server 2003 Enterprise x64 Edition, Windows Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition, Windows XP, Windows XP 64-bit, Windows XP for Itanium Version 2003, Windows XP Home Edition , Windows XP Media Center Edition, Windows XP Professional 64-Bit Edition (Itanium) , Windows XP Professional 64-Bit Edition (Itanium) 2, Windows XP Professional Edition , Windows XP SP1, Windows XP SP2. Всем, у кого установлен .NET Framework 1.1, рекомендуется установить первый пакет исправлений. Пока службы Windows Update не предлагают скачать пакет, поэтому приводим прямую ссылку на дистрибутив...

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 (около 10.2 Мбайт): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

Взято: http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?s...erial_id=13500

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для Windows XP (KB884883)*

При работе в программе, которая загружает и версию 5, и версию 6 файла Comctl32.dll в системе Microsoft Windows XP, программа может перестать отвечать на запросы, а в файле Comctl32.dll может произойти нарушение прав доступа.

Обзор
При работе в программе, которая загружает и версию 5, и версию 6 файла Comctl32.dll в системе Microsoft Windows XP, программа может перестать отвечать на запросы, а в файле Comctl32.dll может произойти нарушение прав доступа.
Примечание. При возникновении этой проблемы также могут отображаться окна различных стилей. Если в программе выбран файл Comctl32.dll версии 6, то может отображаться окно в стиле Windows XP (Comctl32 версии 6). Однако при возникновении этой проблемы программа может отображать окна как в стиле Windows XP, так и в классическом стиле Windows (Comctl32 версии 5).

Поддерживаемые операционные системы: Windows XP Service Pack 1, Windows XP Service Pack 2

rus http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-fa42367796d4
enu http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-fa42367796d4

KB http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884883

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для Windows XP (KB900930)*
Установите это обновление, чтобы устранить множественные проблемы программы Outlook Express в ОС Windows XP.

Обзор
Установите это обновление, чтобы устранить множественные проблемы программы Outlook Express в ОС Windows XP. Это обновление посвящено проблеме неправильной обработки сообщений, в теме которых содержится слово “begin”, а также проблеме отображения просмотренных обсуждений в группах новостей. Кроме того, это обновление устраняет две проблемы, связанные с тем, что Outlook Express перестает отвечать на запросы.
Поддерживаемые операционные системы: Windows XP Service Pack 2

Этот загружаемый файл доступен пользователям, на компьютерах которых установлена подлинная ОС Microsoft Windows.
rus http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...2-023e11c61f9d
enu http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...2-023e11c61f9d

KB http://support.microsoft.com/kb/900930

----------


## Shu_b

*Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
*

Service Pack 2 для MS Office 2003*
Microsoft выпустила второй пакет обновлений для пакета Office 2003. В нем достаточно много улучшений, которые касаются производительности программ, а также их безопасности. Кроме этого, есть интересные нововведения, среди которых инструмент для защиты от фишинга для Outlook, помогающий определять почтовые сообщения, целью которых является похищение личных данных.
*Office 2003 Service Pack 2*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
*Visio 2003 Service Pack 2*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
*Project 2003 Service Pack 2*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для ОС Windows XP и Windows Server 2003* (KB907865)

Установите это обновление, чтобы устранить множественные проблемы в агенте политики IPSec. Агент политики IPSec (IPsecsvc.dll) управляет политикой безопасности протокола Интернета (IP).

Статья КВ: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907865 
(в ней ссылки на страницы загрузки)

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для операционных систем Windows XP* (KB906569)

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для своих операционных систем Windows XP.
Установите это обновление, чтобы добавить вкладку Инструменты (Tools) в меню Утилиты для Системной Конфигурации (msconfig.exe). Данная вкладка позволит в дальнейшем запускать утилиты диагностики непосредственно из Утилиты для Системной Конфигурации.

Статья КВ: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906569
Download: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...B-BEAE1B4A4BC9

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для операционных систем Windows XP* (KB904412)

Установите это обновление, чтобы исправить некоторые возможные проблемы, связанные с работой устройств по Протоколу Последовательной Шины 2 (SBP-2), таких как IEEE 1394, с компьютерами на базе операционных систем Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2.

KB: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/904412
Download ENU: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
Download RUS: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-b6ec04c1f2d2

----------


## Shu_b

*Обновление для ОС Windows Server 2003* (KB897616)

Установите это обновление, чтобы устранить проблему, в связи с которой область "Общее подключение к Интернету" не появляется в окне свойств активного сетевого подключения после установки Active Directory для настройки компьютера под управлением ОС Windows Server 2003 с пакетом обновления 1 (SP 1) в качестве контроллера домена.

KB: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/897616
Download ENU: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
Download RUS: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...c-21cfeadbedd0

----------


## Shu_b

*Надстройка Microsoft Office 2003: веб-части и компоненты*

Компоненты и веб-части Microsoft Office представляют собой пакет веб-компонентов, решений для страниц с веб-частями, шаблонов и служб запросов, работающих с Microsoft Office 2003 и Windows SharePoint Services (WSS) 2.0.Дополнительные возможности, включенные в пакет веб-частей и компонентов, особенно полезны для крупных организаций, развернувших продукт Microsoft Office и планирующих воспользоваться преимуществами расширенной функциональности этого пакета.

Download ENU: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
Download RUS: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...1-337ffb549c5c

----------


## Shu_b

*Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 2*
Download ENU: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en



> Вышедший сервисный пакет включает в свой состав как "заплатки", устраняющие ошибки предыдущей версии Exchange Server 2003, так и обновления, расширяющие функциональность этого программного продукта. Все апдейты, вошедшие в SP 2, можно разделить на три основные группы:
> 
>     * связанные с пересылкой электронной почты на мобильные устройства;
>           o реализована новая технология Direct Push Technology, позволяющая гарантировать доставку сообщений, контактов и т.д.;
>           o дополнительная компрессия данных:
>           o добавлены новые настройки для Outlook;
>           o улучшена система управления доступом к устройствам;
>           o добавлена поддержка аутентификации, основанной на системе выдачи сертификатов;
>           o появилась поддержка Secure/Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions (S/MIME).
> ...

----------


## Shu_b

*Office 2003 Service Pack 2 (SP2) RUS*
Download: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...6-ec7d5b4dd867

*SharePoint Portal Server 2003 Service Pack 2*
Download ENU: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

*Обновления MUI:*

*Project Server 2003 Service Pack 2 for Multilingual User Interface Pack*

*Project 2003 Service Pack 2 for Multilingual User Interface Pack*

*Visio 2003 Service Pack 2 for Multilingual User Interface Pack*
*
Office 2003 Service Pack 2 for Multilingual User Interface Pack*

----------


## Shu_b

Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новое обновление для своих офисных проектов Office 2003 – Excel 2003 и Word 2003.

Данное обновление устраняет потенциальную проблему, которая не позволяет загружаться надстройкам, смарт-тегам и смарт-документам, использующим Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0. Патчи доступны по следующим адресам: 

# Русская версия (295 Кб) http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...llFile-RUS.exe
# Английская версия (298 Кб) http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...llFile-ENU.exe

----------


## Shu_b

*Корпорация Microsoft выпустила обновлениz для своих операционных систем Windows XP.* 

*# Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB319740)
*
Установите это обновление, чтобы устранить утечку памяти в графическом интерфейсе GDI (Graphics Device Interface) при создании или удалении дочерних окон. После установки этого компонента может потребоваться перезагрузить компьютер. Патчи доступны по следующим адресам:

    * Русская версия (572 Кб)
    * Английская версия (566 Кб) 

*# Обновление для ОС Windows XP (KB889673)*

Установите это обновление для повышения стабильности компьютеров с аппаратной поддержкой функции предотвращения выполнения данных (DEP) при переходе из режима ожидания или спящего режима в активный. После установки этого компонента может потребоваться перезагрузить компьютер. Патчи доступны по следующим адресам:

    * Русская версия (465 Кб)
    * Английская версия (461 Кб)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------

